# Repeating a thought over and over again



## nick123456 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi. I was just wondering if anybody else does this or has done it in the past. To deal with strange symptoms and the emptiness I feel, I repeat a thought over and over again, constantly, in my head. Litereally every moment...It seems to change the way I feel for the better. A thought I was repeating in my head over and over again for a while was "love yourself as other" which in another way is like saying love yourself objectively. It helps me to concentrate and makes me feel like I have somewhat of a "self". 
The problem is, it feels like it's just blcoking or repressing my problems. It feels pretty fake and I Wonder if it actually hurts getting better long term, while making me feel better short term.

Would love to hear some thoughts. Thanks.

-Nick


----------



## nick123456 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wanted to post another to emphasize the fact that this thought is repeated EVERY single moment, over and over again. Thats the only way it'll work.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh yes indeed. What you are talking about, it seems, is OCR (another member, I forget who it was - sorry, gave it this label) or Obsessional Compulsive Rumimination, is a major, major facet of DR/DP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Im prolly the worst Obsessive Thought victim ever, u have no idea how bad Pure O can mess ur mind up. Let it go, none of it is true. Just trust me, stop it.
I wish I took that advice, Id be happyand living life if I took that advice, its a matter of life or suffering, so chose to seek help and let the thoughts just pass by


----------



## nick123456 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm confused. Doing this thought repetition, over and over again at every single moment has helped me...it helped me concentrate this year in school and I did well after years of being a mess in class. It's something that I chose to do (although recently I haven't been doing it because I've been in therapy and this "thought repetition" blocks my ability to explain symptoms) Are we thinking of the same thing here?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds more like mantra to me then no problem, if u can chose it turn off and on and it helps, np


----------



## nick123456 (Jun 14, 2007)

It's like I'm two completely different people when i do it, compared to when I don't. Does anybody else repeat a "mantra" over and over again at every moment in their head?


----------



## hakan (Mar 1, 2006)

i found my relief in willing to die....
if i face death than nothing of this shit matters...then at least you dont have to love or think sth...
when u get used to the idea of dying,,eventually nothing will matter, whatever or which way you feel you are,you will realize that you will die..
so i really thank universe for we are all going to die..otherwise i wouldnt be able to get out of the loop..

but as i wrote in my original post, i enden up with deep depression....well i think anybody would prefer depression to dp...)
at least i do..i kind of believe,this period is a time for developing yourself...there is something missing in our way of looking at life...so this is your opportunity to change...

well i m kind of spiritual in that sense...
but who cares..
get well soon buddy.
hakan


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Well yeah, I think most would prefer anything over DP

I found a little relief in death to, but you should still be married to life...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I think that once you face death and get used to the idea of dying that's when you find that _everything_ matters.
and maybe that's why it's scary.



hakan said:


> i found my relief in willing to die....
> if i face death than nothing of this shit matters...then at least you dont have to love or think sth...
> when u get used to the idea of dying,,eventually nothing will matter, whatever or which way you feel you are,you will realize that you will die..
> so i really thank universe for we are all going to die..otherwise i wouldnt be able to get out of the loop..


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Im at the point where I dont even think anymore I just go with the flow when I dont even have a flow to begin with I THINK NOTHING I FEEL NOTHING I might aswell be dead


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Man have you tried getting really drunk and just feel sorry for yourself? just to see if it gives you any emotion?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Beer doesint do anything for me :? weed works but I turn into a 100% diffrent person and my nerves go like crazy


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> Oh yes indeed. What you are talking about, it seems, is OCR (another member, I forget who it was - sorry, gave it this label) or Obsessional Compulsive Rumimination, is a major, major facet of DR/DP.


Twas me, yes, the damned rumination rules my life.

It can be the most pointless thought, or the most mind shatteringly interesting thought (I do have these... promise  ), it doesn't really matter to my stupid mind. If it can be ruminated on, then you can guarantee that I will do.


----------



## nick123456 (Jun 14, 2007)

but Suz, what your talking about is not something you do consciously, right? I mean, you don't repeat it in your head (consciously) do you?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I repeat the thoughts all of the time, the more I try not to the stronger the thoughts come on.

ALL THE TIME


----------



## nick123456 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think we're talking about two different things, but I think i know what your talking about. (correct me if I'm wrong) Your talking about repeating thoughts, things like ruminating about existence, or life, or DP.......I do this too....it's not really under my control.

What I was speaking of in the first post and with this topic, is willfully repeating a thought (for ex: "I don't have to impress anybody") over and over again to try to help myself. When I do this, I seem to function BETTER.

I was wondering if anybody does what I mention in the above paragraph. It seems to help me but I wonder if it is not helping in a way because it covers up the horror underneath. I wonder if it is like "repression" which pyschologists always seem to say is never good.


----------



## Lease (Nov 1, 2004)

> yes, the damned rumination rules my life.


Ugh, that is SO me! Even with the DR gonemost of the time, that's one thing I haven't been able to get rid of altogether  (Alot better, but not totally gone.)
Be it a word, a song line... whatever, the harder I try to get rid of it the louder & faster it comes  I thought I was going to go insane from it at one stage. I rang the mental health line bawling because I was such a mess
My GP wrote on my file 'hears voices' (geez thanks for that!!!) But I got myself into a psych who diagnosed me with OCD. It was a relief to know what it was, but it didn't get rid of it!


----------



## Lease (Nov 1, 2004)

> I was wondering if anybody does what I mention in the above paragraph


Yes, I do 'positive affirmations' (sp?,) & they do make me feel better. I need to them more often :wink:


----------

